# Linux Mint 9 “Isadora” released!



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

*Linux Mint 9 “Isadora” released!*

                         Written by *Clem* on                                                    Tuesday, May 18th, 2010 @ 12:57 pm                        | Main Topics
                               The team is proud to announce the release of Linux Mint 9  “Isadora”.

*www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/isadora/thumb_isadora.png
_Linux Mint 9 “Isadora”_​ *New features at a glance:*


New   Software Manager
30,000 packages
Review applications straight from the Software Manager
APT daemon
Visual improvements
 
New   Backup Tool
Incremental backups, compression, integrity checks
Backup/Restoration of the software selection
 
Menu   improvements
Editable items
Transparent menu
Always start with favorites
“Add to” shortcuts
 
Desktop   settings
Changes apply immediately
Additional options
 
Better   look & feel
Backgrounds
Welcome screen
Update Manager
 
System   improvements
Windows installer
Husse quotes
USB Creator
Default software selection
Local repository and Gnome-PPP
Apt hold/unhold/held commands
 
Project   changes
Community Website
CD & DVD
Community Editions
OEM installation disks
USA/Japan distributors disks
32 & 64-bit
 
Upstream   improvements
Faster boot
Long Term Support
 
 For a complete overview and to see screenshots of the new features,  visit: “What’s  new in Linux Mint 9“.
*Known problems:*


Moonlight
Upstream issues
 
 To get more information about these problems and their solution, read  the “Known  problems” section of the release notes.
*Important information:*


Java and OpenOffice.org-base
OEM disks
Distributors disks for the USA and Japan
Tomboy Notes
Local repository and Gnome-PPP
 To get more information, read the “Important information”  section of the release notes.

*System requirements:*


x86 processor (for both 32 & 64-bit versions)
x86_64 compatible processor (for the 64-bit version)
512 MB of system memory (RAM)
3 GB of disk space for installation
Graphics card capable of 800×600 resolution
CD-ROM drive or USB port
 *Upgrade instructions:*


To upgrade from a previous version of Linux Mint follow these instructions.
To upgrade from Linux Mint 9 RC, simply apply any level 1 and 2 updates (if any) available in the Update Manager.
 *Download*:
 Linux Mint 9 is available for download in 32 and 64-bit via torrent and HTTP as:


A live CD
A live DVD (containing the same software as the live CD plus Sun Java 6, VLC, OpenOffice.org-base, F-Spot, Samba, additional wallpapers and ttf-dejavu)
OEM installation disks (for manufacturers, to pre-install Linux Mint 9 on computers without setting up a user account)
US/Japan distribution disks (for magazines, companies and distributors in the USA, Japan and countries where the legislation allows patents to apply to software and distribution of restricted technologies may require the acquisition of 3rd party licenses)
 To Download Linux Mint 9 visit the download page.
*Enjoy!*
 We look forward to receiving your feedback. Thank you for using Linux  Mint and have a lot of fun with this new release!

linuxmint-9-gnome-dvd-i386.iso   torrent 
linuxmint-9-gnome-dvd-amd64.iso  torrent


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 19, 2010)

nice post. i got the news last night. its in my download list . will try it soon.


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2010)

will download it SOON 
thx for the INFO


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

Linux Mint 9 review


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2010)

w00t! As expected, twilight fans deeply disappointed that its Isadora and not Isabella


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> w00t! As expected, twilight fans deeply disappointed that its Isadora and not Isabella


I was disappointed by Twilight New Moon itself. Boring movie it was  when i was watching it i got a feeling that i wasted my b/w on it !


----------



## paroh (May 21, 2010)

Downloading it............................


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2010)

stop going off topic


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

i had kernel freeze prob with both karmic and mint 8. i guess i dont have it again but chances are low. fixing it again and again in every distro  boring task to do. i dunno whats wrong with my hardware !


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

Time to switch girlfriends. Isadora, my love, will you marry me? 

These guys released two versions, the CD one is 674MB, while the DVD one is 757MB (with additional softwares). I guess it is the CD version I will "get":


			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> We all love the repo.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> Time to switch girlfriends. Isadora, my love, will you marry me?
> 
> These guys released two versions, the CD one is 674MB, while the DVD one is 757MB (with additional softwares). I guess it is the CD version I will "get":


Get the DVD version and put it in a USB disk?


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Get the DVD version and put it in a USB disk?



I don't know how to boot from a USB Disk. Tried all boot options after pressing F12, but no luck. Already downloaded the CD version and installed through mint4win. Will use when some other work on Win gets over.


----------



## RavS (May 31, 2010)

Installed, Mint 9 yesterday (through mint4win) and in one day only I feel like its way better than Ubuntu itself (have been an Ubuntu user for half year).

Does anybody feel like Ubuntu has any advantage over Mint. If so, can I know how?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Depends on the nature of the user.


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2010)

RavS said:


> Installed, Mint 9 yesterday (through mint4win) and in one day only I feel like its way better than Ubuntu itself (have been an Ubuntu user for half year).
> 
> Does anybody feel like Ubuntu has any advantage over Mint. If so, can I know how?



Mint is way better if you want an out-of-the-box package that works well. It is a pre-tweaked version of Ubuntu. Ubuntu is great for newbies too, but you have to take some time to configure it the way you want it to work. Mint takes away some of this freedom of customisation.

Personally, I love Mint for it's out of the box functionality. Plays my audio/video files well, comes with all the apps I need, no need for Internet just to play an mp3 or avi file. I am not an advanced user at all, so Mint is great for me. Extremely newbie-friendly.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ that pretty much sums everything up.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

The same effort to make Ubuntu work out-of-the box lead to Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. It i a highly tailored form of Ubuntu with loads of plugins including MS core fonts, big list of wallpapers and themes,programs and games preinstalled. The Gamers edition comes with a big list of latest and most famous linux games. However mint is good but i like ubuntu more.


----------



## RavS (Jun 5, 2010)

Krow said:


> Mint is way better if you want an out-of-the-box package that works well. It is a pre-tweaked version of Ubuntu. Ubuntu is great for newbies too, but you have to take some time to configure it the way you want it to work. Mint takes away some of this freedom of customisation.
> 
> Personally, I love Mint for it's out of the box functionality. Plays my audio/video files well, comes with all the apps I need, no need for Internet just to play an mp3 or avi file. I am not an advanced user at all, so Mint is great for me. Extremely newbie-friendly.



Well, while I don't agree that Mint takes some of the freedom of customization, I certainly believe it's more newbee friendly than Ubuntu. 

I mean if u want to get someone port from Windows to Linux, I would certainly recommend Mint more than Ubuntu. Which new bee cares the crap about the terminal and all it's glory. All he/she wants is to be able to watch his movies, play some music, and access the internet, right after the distro is installed. And Mint fits the bill better in that case.



celldweller1591 said:


> The same effort to make Ubuntu work out-of-the box lead to Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. It i a highly tailored form of Ubuntu with loads of plugins including MS core fonts, big list of wallpapers and themes,programs and games preinstalled. The Gamers edition comes with a big list of latest and most famous linux games. However mint is good but i like ubuntu more.




hmm.. Ubuntu Ultimate Edition.. Heard about it for the first time. No offence, but do u really think all the plugins and wallpapers and themes that come installed are great. I mean most of the time we end up, downloading our own favorites. Previously I used to like the DVD editions of distros because it came of loads of softwares, but then i realized, that all these extra softwares are only making the OS bloated, I never used 90% of those softs. So whats the point in having them. 

I mean, they may be great for power users or geeks. but not for all in general.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well you can check the list of softwares and games that come with Ultimate edition available here and here. Its not the full list but will give you the glimpse of what the distro has in it for you. No offence dude, but i dont think that Distros are targeted to 1 user only. You will hardly find one that will suits you 100%. Better to make 1 yourself using scratch or using Remastersys or Reconstructor for Ubuntu or Susestudio to make a tailored openSUSE that suites your needs and has all programs acc to you.


----------



## RavS (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ yeah u r right. Actually I have been thinking of making a custom built distro. But before that I am searching all the required softwares, that suit me the most. 

And that leads me to ask: 
*1. Has anyone made his own distro yet?
2. How much time did you take?*


----------



## cancer10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering if its any better than Ubuntu? if yes, how?


----------

